# A new way to quilt



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I just ran across this blog and wanted to share the idea. Has anyone heard of this before? 

LMS | Fabric + Yarn = Love


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I saw a baby blanket made similar to that several years ago. Looks like it is the best of both worlds!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is really cute, and would be so portable! You could make up your squares, and do the crochet on the go, whenever you have a few spare minutes.

I spent yesterday in the ER with my FIL, and would have loved to have had something along with me to work on. I need to pack a bag (and include a sweatshirt--I was freezing) and keep it in the car for just such instances.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats really cute. I still have no idea how they crochet THROUGH the fabric! I mean, do they go and punch holes in the fabric first? Anyways, I bet it would look beautiful when its finished!

Tinker, I hope your FIL is alright.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

He is fine, thanks Emilyrayne. He was dehydrated, & has gall stones, but is doing much better,

It looks like the took a large needle, and did a blanket stitch around the edge of the fabric with the needle & yarn, and then crocheted on to that.


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

Glad your FIL is better, Tinker. How nice for him that you would be with him at such a 
time. 
Debbie, I wonder if Aunt Lydia's cotton threads shrink like Sugar and Cream and how that would affect the cotton squares. I know potholders made with the S & C really shrink the first time they are washed. 
Did it look as if the squares were stitched around the edge a quarter inch in to support the yarn? Do these squares have batting in them?
Looks like something that would be fun to do while sitting resting in the evening with my DH as he surfs the wasteland of cable TV.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I made one of those years ago when I had my 5th child. The first 4 were boys, so the little girl had a pink and purple blanket made with yarn and fabric. It was cute. 
The idea has been around for a long time because that was over 20yrs ago.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

agr8day,
I would think that the yarn would shrink unless you used the acrylic yarn. I also think that they did a blanket stitch around the square, maybe at 1/2 inch spacing so that it would be the base of the crocheting.


----------

